# I got a puppy.



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Two weeks ago I was painting the living room when I was over come with the feeling that there wasa puppy in need. A little boy pup. Well I was suppose to work the following day but I called in and decided to go with my sister and son out to Onigum and help with a feast they were having. We left early because we had taken my sisters dog ( Mari-Sol) and Mikado with and the day was turning out to be hot. We were on our way back to Walker when my sister why didn't you stop didn't you see that pup. "No what pup?" I did a quick U turn and there by and abandoned house was this little guy. We went right into Bemidji and got him his shots then to the store for toys and food. The Vet said he was about 5 weeks. I named him DaVinci which he learned in one day. He already fetches the ball. He is so cute I have no idea what he is other than a dog.


























I think he is going to be a great dog. He is very smart.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

that pup is so frigin adorable!!!! id otn care that hes not a bully type, send me pics anyway lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you Wayne. I think he is so cute and he is really smart too. I have no idea what his breed is and it didn't matter to me. He hasa home and we are gonna have a good life together. Mikado and Chalice love him and Maggie tolorates him what more could I ask for.


----------



## Chica (Aug 26, 2007)

*Awwww....well im glad that he he is now loved and has a family that will take care of him*


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

That little joker would get adopted ANYWHERE!!! Thats a CUTE dog!!! That dog would make a TOUGH guy stop and pet it.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks guys. I'm just glad we found him before he was hit on that road.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

OMG how stinkin cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! His name fits him too. He is just a cutie!!!!! I wanna give him kisses.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Ok so am I the only one who got THE CHILLS reading this?

My Mikado, your sense was amazing!! He's cute, and looks cuddly too! You are such an angel for taking him in!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Should have named the pup Psych. He's just a doll baby. I couldn't have left that little guy, either.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i wouldn't be able to leave him either. He is a cutie. He must be going to be a big dog! Look at 5 weeks already as big as the armrest on the couch!!! He's similar to the pup I found like 6 months ago that we named Eizel. We rehomed him though... i think i have pictures of him on my computer at home. I'll post them soon. But Eizel was alot smaller than the arm rest!!! Good luck with that little rascal!!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

congrats,he couldnt of found a better owner than you!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

that is so excelent! Hey, whats one more?


----------



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

thats one lucky pup to have been found by such a great family, congrats on the new addition to the family


----------



## Xxpatch1987xX (Jul 15, 2007)

hehe thank god for sense(s) yay what an adorable pup luv the pic with the tennis ball so cute yeah i couldnt have left him on side of road (gosh i cant leave anything on the side of the road lol)


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I can wait to start puppy clas with him. He is really smart. I feel the same way Dave whats one more.


----------

